
Ask HN: What are the next steps regarding processors technology? - romgrk
Given that Moore&#x27;s law has come to an end and it&#x27;s not doable to keep shrinking stuff, where will the next improvements regarding processors be made?
======
thedevindevops
Optical Processors, FGPA 'reconfigurable hardware', 3d layering, Quantum
processors (if they ever go commercial), Neurochips (rat-brain-neural-network-
on-a-chip for specialist hardware applications). If hardware devs ever run out
of ideas we may even have to go back to resource-efficient programming!

------
p1esk
Next couple of generations will still be "shrinking stuff", after that it will
be "new stuff" (e.g. graphene) and "stacking stuff" (3D integration).

------
sgillen
Specialization. We're already seeing specialized processors take over niches
of compute (Googles TPU, bitcoin ASICs, GPUs etc etc). I think we'll see this
trend accelerate.

~~~
imakwana
2017 ACM Turing Award Lecture by Hennessy and Patterson nicely summarizes the
emphasis on domain-specific languages and domain-specific architectures going
forward. [https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/2/234352-a-new-golden-
ag...](https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/2/234352-a-new-golden-age-for-
computer-architecture/fulltext)

